# My stbxh sent a "woe as me", "I'm sorry for hurting you" email...



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

I finally put my foot down with him as far as visiting the kids and apparently that rubbed him wrong. I think he finally got the point that he could no longer get his way nor would I argue with him anymore. I also told him that I didn't want my kids around his girlfriend until he admitted who she was so that I could talk to my kids about everything. 

Well of course, the first thing he mentioned in the email was that this new schedule must be about this woman (girl in my eyes.) He said she wasn't his woman and that I would be the first to know if he was to bring a woman around our kids. He apologized for hurting me and that he hates to see me hurt. He said I seem happier when we aren't together. He also said that some of the things like our daughters birth and bonding time has been "taken" from him because of his decisions. 

Well I laughed at this email. Nothing can be taken from some who essentially washed their hands of the situation. I don't believe a word that he said. He has lied over and over and I'm burned. I would like to believe it but I can't wrap my brain around it. it took for me to treat him like a stranger almost for him to even acknowledge what he did. I'm so done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: My stbxh sent a "woe as me", "I'm sorry for hurting you" email...*

It's just words..........When you read it think "blah blah blah blah blah" cause that is what it sounds like. 

Don't give in. Stick to your boundaries. If he hassles you again, tell him you want to draw up a legal agreement re: custody.


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: My stbxh sent a "woe as me", "I'm sorry for hurting you" email...*

That's what I said. I responded and left it at that. I'm just done. There's only so much a person can take and I've been driven into the ground. Its my time to heal and rebuild.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: My stbxh sent a "woe as me", "I'm sorry for hurting you" email...*

What an asshat.

If he was so "upset", he would be there.


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: My stbxh sent a "woe as me", "I'm sorry for hurting you" email...*

I think he's just trying to get on my good side so he can get his way again. He has always been able to do that in the past with a simple apology...not this time. He's hurt me to my core and an apology doesn't matter. Ho-hum...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outofideas2 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: My stbxh sent a "woe as me", "I'm sorry for hurting you" email...*

Yummy2011, 

If you don't mind me asking... what would work? If he truly was remorseful and wanted to do everything he could to make it up to you and show you with actions how much you meant to him... what would it take?


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: My stbxh sent a "woe as me", "I'm sorry for hurting you" email...*

@ Outofideas2, I honestly don't know. He has hurt me so bad that I'm still wrapping my head around it all. I don't if there is anything he could do at this point. As of right now I'm more focused on me and my kids. His words mean nothing because his actions have spoke volumes to me...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

